# Java Fern to give away



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I got quite a bit of Java Fern to give away to local members for free. Out of towners will have to send me $4 for shipping (PayPal). I just collected the plant and cleaned it very carefully. Today I used some of it for this tank:

http://deepforestaquatics.com/aqua/mytanks/cube0105_1.jpg
http://deepforestaquatics.com/aqua/mytanks/cube0105_2.jpg

The rest is up for grabs - PM me. What is left has smaller leaves but it's excellent quality.

--Nikolay


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

*Nice Pics!*

Not in the market right now, my friend, but I like the way that tank looks.


----------



## TurbineSurgeon (Sep 11, 2004)

That tank certainly has come a long way since I saw it last September. Looking good.

~Kevin


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

what kind of java fern is this? im looking for the the narrower leaf...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That is the "regular" leaf Java Fern.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

Nikolay - I sent you a PM of Thurs. evening. Did you get it? I am interested in some. I will re-send the PM.

Thanks.


----------

